
Twitter down... but this time it's more embarassing - meltzerj
http://twitter.com/?sdfsd
======
IanDrake
What, besides asp.net, uses "<%=" as a print statement? Just curious...

~~~
hunterdolan
The ERB templating language uses it. ERB is commonly used with Rails.

Judging by the <%= reason.capitalize %> in the title (which appears to be ruby
code... although could be something else) this part of the site appears to
still use Rails.

